# TVH,bilateral salphino-oophorectomy, anterior colporrhaphy with mesh, vaginal valt sa



## jtruster (Mar 1, 2011)

Vaginal hysterectomy performed by one ob physician, assisisted the other ob physician in Bilateral salphingo-oophorectomy, anterior colporrhapphy with elevate mesh, and with vaginal vault sacrospinous ligament vault suspenion. There's a combined code for the TVA with removal of tubes and or ovary 58262 but the primary who performed the TVA assised on the removal of tubes . Should I actually split this by coding the primary with 57260, 58720 with modifier 80, 57240-80, 57267-80, and 57282-80.


----------

